

Flux Architecture Made Easy - jbranchaud
https://github.com/kenwheeler/mcfly

======
whitten
I think including a JSFiddle link is a great idea!

There's nothing like seeing working code to help people see your vision.

Large organizations tend to have a lot of inertia and don't change the broad
strokes of their architecture as quickly. This supports the use of Facebook's
Flux architecture as a foundation for the McFly code.

~~~
thekenwheeler
creator here:

Thanks.

I thought it was absolutely necessary to actually show it in use, in the most
concise way possible.

